# Chris Hemsworth in Thor



## JCBourne (Apr 10, 2013)

Obviously its a complete guess the dude had awesome genes and also diet/trainers at his service but what do you think he ran and/or is running?

He's about the size I'd like to be, while I'm not too far off I have my work cut out for me. I have my guesses but I'd like some other vets to pitch in what they think would get him to that point (that is his size in Thor).

Weather you like his size or not isn't the question, its what AAS do you think he used to get there?


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

It's impossible to tell bro. 2 people can run the exact same cycle same diet same training and get opposite results. U can cut on deca bulk tren its all in the diet


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 10, 2013)

longworthb said:


> It's impossible to tell bro. 2 people can run the exact same cycle same diet same training and get opposite results. U can cut on deca bulk tren its all in the diet



I agree with this...I'm currently cutting on a test, deca, eq, and drol cycle.   It's all about the food.


----------



## bigcoachk (Apr 11, 2013)

I know the rock used gear when he starting his wrestling profession years ago the last couple movies he has done
he looks jacked.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 11, 2013)

He also has amazing genetics. The rock is a freak of nature


----------



## blergs. (Apr 12, 2013)

longworthb said:


> It's impossible to tell bro. 2 people can run the exact same cycle same diet same training and get opposite results. U can cut on deca bulk tren its all in the diet



agreed.


but id think the basics? who knows


----------



## Intense (Apr 12, 2013)

I think all actors cycle before films if its a muscular role. You can see actors get a decent size then shrink all the sudden












Filming for wolverine











Currently









Then there's dqayne johnson whos always been pretty big but lately the tren train has been strong with him. No idea what their cycles are like tho.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 12, 2013)

JCBourne said:


> Obviously its a complete guess the dude had awesome genes and also diet/trainers at his service but what do you think he ran and/or is running?
> 
> He's about the size I'd like to be, while I'm not too far off I have my work cut out for me. I have my guesses but I'd like some other vets to pitch in what they think would get him to that point (that is his size in Thor).
> 
> Weather you like his size or not isn't the question, its what AAS do you think he used to get there?



Please don't take offense to the following, but that is a silly question.  For one, Chris is NOT very big...he likely weighs around 200 lbs or so.  Two, TV ALWAYS makes you look larger than you are, especially when you're standing next to guys with no muscular development at all.  Three, he has fairly low BF, which will make anyone look bigger than they are, especially on TV.  Remember, Vin Deisel...how the general public thought he was "big"?  You want to know his stats?  He was about 6'1 at 190 lbs!  In other words, he was a skinny shit who would've looked pathetic standing next to most of the guys on this board.

So, you want to know what kind of AAS it takes to look like Chris?  The anwser is ANY of them.  You can build that amount of muscle using ANY steroid in small doses. It doesn't take much to weigh 200 lbs at about 6 feet tall.  After you've built that amount of size and have that BF%, switch over to any non-aromatizing AAS and you will look comparable to Chris in terms of size.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd disagree with you on so many levels, but I'll agree to disagree. Sure, Van ain't a huge dude I was bigger then him in his last movie (I don't go for huge so I was surprised) but to say most dudes are as jacked as Chris or Van have been is a joke, true there are some beasts on here but that is like 5% of this forum, if that. There's more fatties and unjacked dudes here let's be real.

But your last comments are very valid and I agree, again I don't know why I made this thread, the only people who know who he took is him and a select few, not like its all over the net. Although him eating well and training is, no mention of gear though!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 13, 2013)

JCBourne said:


> I'd disagree with you on so many levels, but I'll agree to disagree. Sure, Van ain't a huge dude I was bigger then him in his last movie (I don't go for huge so I was surprised) but to say most dudes are as jacked as Chris or Van have been is a joke, true there are some beasts on here but that is like 5% of this forum, if that. There's more fatties and unjacked dudes here let's be real.
> 
> But your last comments are very valid and I agree, again I don't know why I made this thread, the only people who know who he took is him and a select few, not like its all over the net. Although him eating well and training is, no mention of gear though!




On "so many" levels?  To bad you haven't said what you disagree with, as I would like to debate this with you.  By the way, I was referring to most of the guys on this board who have posted pics, as we don't know what the rest look like.  

The point is that Chris and Vin are both TINY by BB'ing standards.  They couldn't even compete at a local show.  I think you are seeing more than what is really there when you watch these guys on TV.  You do understand how small someone is at 6'1 and 190 lbs, right?  You saying you looked bigger than Vin in his last movie means nothing.  Stand next to him in real life and the guy looks like a nobody.  He doesn't even look impressive standing next to the averafe dedicated gym guy.  A bunch of guys at every gym will be bigger...easly.  Same with chris...he may have a lower bodyfat than Vin, but again, he is only about 200 lbs at 6 feet tall.   If you got a chance to evaluate these guys in posing trunks...you know what you would see?  You would see no back development whatsoever on Vin...and only minimal development on Chris.  In other words, they have no back.  They alos have no legs at all.  Vin has virtually no delts..and even Chris's are small.  Vin has decent arms...that's IT...and that is by public standards...not BB'ing standards.  Chris has a decent chest, arms and abs...NOTHING else....and again, that is only by public standards.    

You are giving these guys WAY too much credit...way too much.  My guess is that you are either still small yourself...or are very young and still think these hollywoood guys are "big".  Do you use steroids?  If not, I can understand why you might think this, especially if you're both young and small.  However, by the time you have been using AAS for a few years, you will know how small those guys really are.  They are NOT impressive by any stretch of the imagination.  In reality, most people could achieve what they have in 6 months or less of serious training & eating, with only minimal steroid use...and some guys wouldn't need AAS at all.  That is the truth, whether you want to believe it or not. .


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's the ole aesthetic love relationships people have with Hollywood stars that cause temporary insanity or blindness. 
Most Hollywood girls are disgustingly skinny imo.


----------



## Tris10 (Apr 13, 2013)

Chris is like 6'3" and 225 in Thor. He said in an interview that he gained like 40 lbs for thor. Google him prior to that movie.. he was a skinny surfer lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2013)

JCBourne said:


> Obviously its a complete guess the dude had awesome genes and also diet/trainers at his service but what do you think he ran and/or is running?
> 
> He's about the size I'd like to be, while I'm not too far off I have my work cut out for me. I have my guesses but I'd like some other vets to pitch in what they think would get him to that point (that is his size in Thor).
> 
> Weather you like his size or not isn't the question, its what AAS do you think he used to get there?



hes obviously a great responder to drugs with great symmetry...more than likely it is impossible for you to look that way


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2013)

damn...complete triceps on that guy


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> Chris is like 6'3" and 225 in Thor. He said in an interview that he gained like 40 lbs for thor. Google him prior to that movie.. he was a skinny surfer lol



6'3 at 225 is not very big. Not that he doesnt look super fit. But like someone else said thats not very impressive in bodybuilding standards. 6'3 at 225lbs is very achievable naturally especially to someone who was already very fit and has access to quality trainers and a comfortable lifestyle like a famous actor. I know a guy thats 6'0 at 225lbs totally naturally and works out a few times a week who even has striations on his glutes ha. Men shouldnt know what other mens asses look like but this guy gets naked at work as a joke ha. And its pretty damn funny.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2013)

not impressive at all....so many guys on the site look just like that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 13, 2013)

That isn't very impressive at all. Looks like a typical dude in shape


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2013)

I rekon that is why most the guys on this site are skinny fat....lol at people...by all means you monsters lets post up those pics


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not impressive at all....so many guys on the site look just like that



lol actually you are not very different looking than this dude.
I bet hes wearing a bunch of body makeup and the lighting is pretty flattering in these pics.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2013)

holy shit that is by far the best compliment I have ever gotten...you wanna date?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> holy shit that is by far the best compliment I have ever gotten...you wanna date?



hahah my fiancee already thinks im gay for talking about bodybuilding with dudes on this forum.
Might as well lol


----------

